# What reaction do you get if you accidentally stand on your dogs foot?



## Polarbear2008 (Apr 3, 2013)

Yesterday, during our agility training, I was helping stretch out a tunnel when Bailiie got under my feet and I accidentally stood on her paw 

She initially reacted by yelping then bit me  I was bent down at the time so she actually got my inner thigh. Part of me thinks its my own fault for standing on her - she no doubt felt quite threatened; big human on small dog :frown5: We did have words afterwards :cursing:

Just wondered how others dogs react if they are accidentally stood on :


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Nothing, they just move their foot out of the way or a yelp at most.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2013)

Buddy yelps then when I check his paw he just gives me cuddles.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2013)

At the most I'll get a yelp. Usually they just look at me with this confused look on their face.
Honestly my dogs step on my feet much more than I step on theirs. Or they'll be laying on the floor and throw a leg out as you're trying to walk by. Then there is the deliberate pawing and putting their feet on mine and stretching - OUCH! Pushy jerk dogs...  
I did step on Bates' tail last night though, and he just looked at me and I could have sworn he rolled his eyes.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Kilo, being Kilo, yelps and cries and will shoot between my knees shaking and seeking sanctuary from whatever monster just hurt his foot OR hold the trodden on foot up long enough for you to worry that you've done some serious damage until he sees something better to do and trots off to do it.

Rudi just squeaks and that's it.


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

Ched does nothing generally, but if bad will squeal and give me a "look" but that is it.

He bumps into me most of the time...bit of over enthusiasm


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Yelp and move away I can understand her snapping a bit though I'm sure a human would too if someone stood on your bare foot with a shoe on.


----------



## Lovehatetragedy (Jul 8, 2010)

Both will yelp and will look at me like i've just shot them, but then we go back to normal  I'm not very big though so that might be why..


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

If Ferdie is hurt, he will yelp and snap. He had a bit of trouble getting into the car the other day, so I put my arm between his legs to help him up and I must have caught a sensitive place. He yelped, he snapped. He would have bitten had he not realised in time or if it had been anyone else, I am sure.

I expect your dog just lashed out the same as you might if you were hurt.


----------



## Polarbear2008 (Apr 3, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> Yelp and move away I can understand her snapping a bit though I'm sure a human would too if someone stood on your bare foot with a shoe on.


That's what I thought... I do try my best to stay off her feet 



newfiesmum said:


> If Ferdie is hurt, he will yelp and snap. He had a bit of trouble getting into the car the other day, so I put my arm between his legs to help him up and I must have caught a sensitive place. He yelped, he snapped. He would have bitten had he not realised in time or if it had been anyone else, I am sure.
> 
> I expect your dog just lashed out the same as you might if you were hurt.


They can be sensitive can't they? Bailiie is a little nervy/jumpy so I'm not surprised and as you say, if it was one of us that had just got hurt, we'd probably do the same type of thing.

It all happened very quickly and I really didn't see it coming. I'm glad nobody else saw it either :blushing:
I did speak with my trainer afterwards...... I think it's part of Bailiie's make up, and one bit I don't like :frown5: otherwise, she's fab! :biggrin5:


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Usually nothing, sometimes a yelp then come for cuddles, depends how hard I've stood on him and where. I'm blind as a bat without my glasses so have stepped on him or kicked him a few times just getting out of bed in the night.

Rupert once snapped at my mum for standing on his ear. Didn't make contact though.

Shadow, if hurt, would make lots of noise and grab you but not leave a mark.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

danielled said:


> Buddy yelps then when I check his paw he just gives me cuddles.


This is how my westie and staffie react. The dane has bigger feet than me and doesn't feel it!

I have been bitten by my own dog, but she had been attacked by a much bigger dog and I was trying to separate them and she panicked - hardly her fault. She needed eight stitches, but fortunately the wounds were pretty superficial.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

don't think i've ever stood on opie's feet. but tricky is always underfoot, which is one of the reasons she has cat bells on her collar. she yelps and jumps out the way.


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

I do it a lot these days as I'm quite dicky on my feet. They both have a tendency to lie spread out on the floor sometimes, I try to step over them - the lazy bitches don't move - and sometimes I can't get my feet high enough. When it happens I usually get a squeal and an accusing look before they move well away from me. I always say sorry and try to smooth ruffled feathers, but they tend to keep a wary eye out for me for a while after.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Mavis will yelp ..then hold it up Waiting of me giving it a little rub, even if I hardly step on it so no yelp ..she will hold it up for me.


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

I don't think Angus has ever noticed - he's certainly never mentioned or looked hurt or anything. (not that I stand on him often)


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

The little dogs just yelp, no reaction from Flynn and Marts on the occasion its happened with them and a growl from Kali who seems to take it personally. In fact I trod on marts foot just today while he was lying in the hall, I immediately apologised and he wagged his tail, sweet boy.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I get a loud yelp and then they want cuddles if I stand on a paw. I did get an 'almost' bite out of Adam once though. I didnt realiese he had an ear infection and rubbed his ear roughly, he yelped and turned to grab my hand quickly...but he never bit down on it.
TBH I am extremely clumsy so I never wear anything other then slippers or trainers around the Chi's as its safer for them!


----------



## cazbah (Nov 2, 2009)

Alfie squares up to you growling menacingly, I find it really odd behaviour every other dog I have had yelps and comes for a cuddle. Once I accidentally kicked him in the middle of the night then ended froze to the spot because though I could hear him I couldn't see him and he just kept growling, he is such a growly dog


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

They have never really reacted. Maybe a quick yelp but other than that they never really seem bothered.


----------



## CarlyWoody (Jan 22, 2013)

I stood on my dogs foot once when I was at dog school. I was guiding her to a drop by standing on the lead but I stood on her instead. For days afterwards if I lifted my foot when she was on lead she would bolt to the end of the lead and stand there shaking like she was abused  I got some looks I can tell you. Now she's much better but then again so am I!


----------



## Donut76 (May 15, 2013)

Angel just Yelps as i am a clumsy cluts & she is such a bouncy baby she often trips me up 

I also dropped the lead one day last week (i am clumsy & i drop things as well) & when i went to stand on her lead (she calmly walked on) i instead fell on top of her & thought id killed her (we were on a hill & i fell) all she did was yelp & lick me

Bet i shouldnt have a dog really im a danger to myself :frown5:


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

Tia does a little squeak and then jumps up at me looking all pathetic like "You stood on me! Love me!" 
I can't imagine she'd ever bite me for it, seems a bit of an over the top reaction to me.. (although I don't know your dog's history so please don't think I'm being judgemental!)


----------



## Shadowrat (Jan 30, 2011)

Maybe a yelp and he'll move away, then come right back and lick me or get cuddles, and be all lovey dovey and kissy! But its almost, if one were to anthropomorphise a lot, like he's apologising to me for being in the way, bless him. 'Oh! You stood on me? Im so sorry! Here, let me make it up to you!'

Thats if he feels it at all......sometimes this dog seems to feel no pain


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Yelp. They know what I mean by 'sorry' then they get a big fuss. Ziggy tends to apolgise for putting her paw where I wanted to put my foot.


----------



## Polarbear2008 (Apr 3, 2013)

tiatortilla said:


> Tia does a little squeak and then jumps up at me looking all pathetic like "You stood on me! Love me!"
> I can't imagine she'd ever bite me for it, seems a bit of an over the top reaction to me.. (although I don't know your dog's history so please don't think I'm being judgemental!)


I think it's over the top too but she's quite a nervy type of dog and obviously feels quite threatened :frown5:
My last dog would do the same as most others have replied, roll over and wait for tummy tickles/cuddles and she could be grumpy when she wanted, but not to this extreme 
Bailiie has some traits I really don't like and this is one of them. She's a herding/cow dog (although if she saw a cow she'd probably run a mile rather than "heel" it! The breed was bred to nip the heels of cows when moving them to market.) and doesn't like things that move fast away from her - she feels she must chase it so I'm always on my guard when out walking etc although she wouldn't chase a jogger but she doesn't like kids on scooters, hates them in fact :scared:

We've just started out at agility so maybe this will help her in the long run, when she realises things can be fast and fun rather than fast and scary


----------



## Velcro (May 20, 2013)

Yelps and lifs her paw lol. Only my mum has stood on her paw so far!

When she stood on lus ( her Scotty dog) she wouldn't let her forget it, whenever she got a telling off she'd lift the paw for the sympathy vote lol


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

I wear football boots for agility. 

When ive stood on Millies paw by accident I get a yelpy screech.  Its happened a couple of times.


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

Nicky just yelps and looks at me as if i have just beaten him black and blue .

Tig normally just carries on his buisness like it never happened.


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

Both yelp, shoot out of the way and then come back slowly, looking like they've been beaten.


----------



## Bryxy (Jun 6, 2013)

Roxy yelps, gets plenty of cuddles after and seems to forget it even happened in a few seconds.
George yelps too and gives the most disapproving look before walking away, if I want to apologize and give him a cuddle I have to follow him (which I always do )


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

When dogs do bite when they are experiencing sudden pain, it is usually reflex response (a subconscious one) rather than a response that the dog consciously makes. Bite reflex. Don't take it personally. 
OP, it doesn't highly surprise me that your dog did nip you when you trod on her at agility. It is likely that she was already wound up in the agility environment. Increased arousal makes the likelihood of reflex responses being produced significantly higher. 

Back to the original question, when I have accidentally trodden on my dogs they have yelped and the spooky one, does just that, yelps and bolts. I call him to me and reassure him afterwards (apologize if you will- not that the dog gets that) and that helps him chill.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Dougie looks bemused, wags his tail and licks you (he is lovely but dim )

Our previous dog used to hold his paw up


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Flint being a drama queen would scream and run upstairs to his bed in the spare room,where I would have to follow him up and give him lots of cuddles.

Craven probably wouldn't even notice.


----------



## All The Babies (May 14, 2013)

Dolly and Ted are little and get accidently trodden on all the time! They both yelp but then wag their tales madly and swish about waiting for the inevitable big apologies, fuss and cuddles!


----------



## owns the beast (Mar 21, 2013)

Stanley yelps like a girl but then walks on regardless. To be fair most of the time it's because he walks in front of me!!! :001_rolleyes:


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

omg!!! done it a few times to my gsd ruby as a have a false leg and she will get under my feet specially when there is food about!! but what a hulabaloo she will scream as loud as she can for at least 30 secs as she is a big mard arse and then expect you to comfort her and apologise for at least five minutes !! good job the neighbours know what a mardy pants she is otherwise i'd probably be gettin a visit from the rspca!!!


----------



## Polarbear2008 (Apr 3, 2013)

lemmsy said:


> When dogs do bite when they are experiencing sudden pain, it is usually reflex response (a subconscious one) rather than a response that the dog consciously makes. Bite reflex. Don't take it personally.
> OP, it doesn't highly surprise me that your dog did nip you when you trod on her at agility. It is likely that she was already wound up in the agility environment. Increased arousal makes the likelihood of reflex responses being produced significantly higher.
> 
> Back to the original question, when I have accidentally trodden on my dogs they have yelped and the spooky one, does just that, yelps and bolts. I call him to me and reassure him afterwards (apologize if you will- not that the dog gets that) and that helps him chill.


Thank you lemmsy, that makes me feel so much better. I hope all the running around that I guess I'll be doing will help her in the long run. We are practising lefts and rights and this week we'll have more equipment out so a bit of a tester run this weekend. Hope it all goes well as we've volunteered to help out at a show and I've been told we'll be able to help with the agility demo :scared:

We are still on pre-agility but we have done it all before at a previous training club; we didn't learn all the moves and contacts etc as it was just for fun there but that's what we are doing now and so far so good. I'm off out into the garden to practise.....:thumbup:


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

Raven likes to get under my feet :/ especially if I have food! She will quietly squeal, wags her tail then she will be a bit more careful around my feet for that moment. She has never ever snapped in all her 10 years. 

Rossi hasn't snapped for standing on his feet which surprises me given his past temperament but he darts backwards and then jumps up at me as if to say sorry!


----------



## Redice (Dec 4, 2011)

All mine would yelp and give me a 'wounded look'.


----------



## Vicki (Jul 28, 2009)

My dog bites me if I step on her foot. But now she's a little older she has learnt to control her temper a little better, so sometimes she just turns as if to bite me and then stops herself.

I think it's a perfectly natural reaction and I have never had words with her about it or tried to teach her not to. Mostly because there's no point, next time I'll accidentally hurt her she'll react instinctively anyway.


----------



## Jet90 (Dec 5, 2011)

We get yelps from all of them, then willow will bound over to apologise for getting in your way (!!! Ever the people-pleaser), pippa will just trot off and sulk for a lil while, paddy will grumble a bit and then find something to chew so he is happy again, and sasha will give you dirty looks for the rest of the year.


----------

